# Chiude!!!



## Il portiere (licenziato) (18 Settembre 2007)

http://metropolis3000.altervista.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8614

Era ora. M'ero proprio stancato di raccogliere tutti i giorni la spazzatura dei vecchi condomini che la lanciavano direttamente dai balconi. Di ascoltare continuamente lamentele, invettive e minacce profferite dall'uno nei confronti dell'altro. 
Chiacchiericci inutili come le riunioni di condominio...

Mi aspetta una bella palazzina signorile, con un bellissimo giardino da curare e tante belle signore bisognose di piccoli lavoretti portatori di tante belle mance, non solo per le feste, ma soprattutto in natura...

_Ad maiora_


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

Non so di cosa si tratti, ma non mi pare una buona notizia.


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*Mah*

Un forum che chiude mette sempre tristezza anche se non è quello che frequentiamo.
Quel forum ha avuto periodi eccellenti..... peccato.
Brujai


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (licenziato) ha detto:


> http://metropolis3000.altervista.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8614
> 
> Era ora. M'ero proprio stancato di raccogliere tutti i giorni la spazzatura dei vecchi condomini che la lanciavano direttamente dai balconi. Di ascoltare continuamente lamentele, invettive e minacce profferite dall'uno nei confronti dell'altro.
> Chiacchiericci inutili come le riunioni di condominio...
> ...


 
della serie che ora vieni tra di noi?


----------



## Il portiere (licenziato) (19 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> della serie che ora vieni tra di noi?


Non sia mai! 
Lavoro _in nero_ adesso


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (licenziato) ha detto:


> Non sia mai!
> * Lavoro in nero adesso*


... nel senso che non sei registrato in questo forum?


----------



## cat (19 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (licenziato) ha detto:


> Non sia mai!
> Lavoro _in nero_ adesso


affascinate.
i tuoi orari?
la tua parcella?
le tue prestazioni? ( comprese nel mansionario ed extra se sei in grado di farle)


----------



## Old Otella82 (19 Settembre 2007)

Però!
Sono entrata a leggere le ultime discussioni, l'atmosfera era bella frizzante.
Loro di problemi ne avevano tanti, pare.
Mi spiace portiere, purtroppo capita che un forum veda il declino quando i vecchi utenti hanno perso le motivazioni che li hanno portati a frequentarlo, e i nuovi non trovano un loro spazio per esprimersi, magari qualcuno creerà un altro luogo e chi sarà interessato potrà ripartire.. metro non è un forum nato da "tradimento.it"?! è già successo.
Portiere goditi la pensione o aspetta il nuovo impiego in altro stabile.


----------



## tatitati (20 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (licenziato) ha detto:


> http://metropolis3000.altervista.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8614
> 
> Era ora. M'ero proprio stancato di raccogliere tutti i giorni la spazzatura dei vecchi condomini che la lanciavano direttamente dai balconi. Di ascoltare continuamente lamentele, invettive e minacce profferite dall'uno nei confronti dell'altro.
> Chiacchiericci inutili come le riunioni di condominio...
> ...


sei sempre il solito pezzo di emerita m...
non cambi mai. spero tanto che tua moglie ti molli al più presto perply e ti ritrovi una che ti attacca qualche bella malattia


----------



## Triceco (20 Settembre 2007)

*Tatina*

ci sei mancata !


----------



## tatitati (20 Settembre 2007)

Triceco ha detto:


> ci sei mancata !


 
davvero?


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Dai*



tatina ha detto:


> davvero?


Lo sai che anche se discutiamo e non ce le mandiamo a dire, qui non esiste rancore o astio, al massimo un vaffa.... che è sempre amichevole.
Comunque mi spiace per quel forum, non lo frequentavo da tempo, ma quando si chiude una comunità è sempre una voce che si spegne.
Bruja


----------



## Il portiere (in nero) (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che anche se discutiamo e non ce le mandiamo a dire, qui non esiste rancore o astio, al massimo un vaffa.... che è sempre amichevole.
> Comunque mi spiace per quel forum, non lo frequentavo da tempo, ma quando si chiude una comunità è sempre una voce che si spegne.
> Bruja



Già. *Senza rancore*, proprio come le invettive che tatina ha lanciato all'indirizzo di qualcuno. Roba che se trova chi crede alle sue larve astrali gli viene un infarto 

*Tatina, mi complimento con te che al tricheco mancavi. Fossi in te ne approfitterei visto che potete scambiarvi i jeans...avete la stessa taglia.*

PS) chi è _perply_, un altro amico di Rita oltre a cialtry?


----------



## Il portiere (in nero) (20 Settembre 2007)

Triceco ha detto:


> ci sei mancata !


Anzi, ora che leggo meglio è _triceco_, un tricheco cecato...meglio, almeno occhio che non vede, cuore che non duole


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Settembre 2007)

ehm.. a dire il vero i miei "vaffa" quando mi scappano..non sono poi così amichevoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ma se lo dice Bruja non contesto.
dai portie' e unn'è nulla, in ogni condominio ci sono i rompiballe, i perfettini, quelli che saltano tutte le riunioni ma quando ci sono hanno sempre ragione, quelli che è sempre tutto troppo rumoroso, quelli che non vogliono l'ascensore perchè sperano di vedere la vecchia dell'ultimo piano azzopparsi...
devi solo trovare scegliere lo stipendio migliore.


----------



## Old Arsenico (20 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (licenziato) ha detto:


> http://metropolis3000.altervista.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8614
> 
> Era ora. M'ero proprio stancato di raccogliere tutti i giorni la spazzatura dei vecchi condomini che la lanciavano direttamente dai balconi. Di ascoltare continuamente lamentele, invettive e minacce profferite dall'uno nei confronti dell'altro.
> Chiacchiericci inutili come le riunioni di condominio...
> ...


Ma chi sei? Ma non ce l'hai una vita?


----------



## tatitati (21 Settembre 2007)

Arsenico ha detto:


> Ma chi sei? Ma non ce l'hai una vita?


ciao arse.. non ce l'ha una vita. lui spia quelle degli altri. da sempre..
non è mai felice e rompe da mane a sera. e si crede pure un figo.. invece non lo è


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Otella82*



Otella82 ha detto:


> ehm.. a dire il vero i miei "vaffa" quando mi scappano..non sono poi così amichevoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando dico amichevoli intendo che si è comunque sempre aperti al dialogo, anche se a volte si usano termini forti..... in fondo una discussione nasce da opinioni contrastanti e parlarne può sempre servire a capire quali siano le idee altrui, giuste o sbagliate che siano.
E comunque non volevo incensare il forum, volevo solo significare che, e lo confermo, quando si chiude un forum, qualunque siano i motivi o le colpe, è una perdita di dialogo in una realtà in cui siamo così poco inclini a questo tipo di rapporto.  Abbiamo in ogni famiglia un surrogato che lo sostituisce....  la  TV, e poco conta che alcuni facciano vita sociale, escano e si incontrino, quello che intendo è il modus vivendi abituale. Facci caso, si parla tanto quando insorgono problemi: esistenziali, economici, di lavoro o.... di difficoltà di coppia (leggi tradimento o presunto tale).
Comunque, sia come sia, il nostro forum è aperto a chiunque, e non importa da dove provenga....
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Arsenico*

Ciao, è molto che non ci leggiamo, ma temo sia colpa mia, ormai non esco da qui...
Spero che le tue cose, salute, lavoro, affetti, vadano al meglio e se qualche volta vorrai intervenire avrò il piacere di leggerti, come sempre.
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2007)

*Arrivooooooo*






  Ma guarda te chi c'è qui. 
Hola Bruja. Tutto bene? Sai...di là han chiuso e mi hanno sbattuto fuori. In realtà non è che ci andassi spesso..anzi..praticamente mai. Troppa spazzatura, nessuno puliva più tutto il marciume che c'era. Però, mannaggia..quando han detto che chiudevano..insomma..mi sono sentito un pò perso e mi son detto :" mò dove vado se ho voglia di scrivere o di leggere qualcosa?!".
Beh...qui il nome è una garanzia..Quanti bei ricordi in quel forum..Mi sono registrato qui. 
Ogni tanto passerò...vi leggerò..e con piacere scriverò .
Ah...per tutti quelli che mi conoscono..Sò Buscopann...come il farmaco, ma con 2 enne invece che una..Il motivo? Sò anafalbeta..tutto qui!
Un saluto a tutti

Buscopann

Arse e Tatina...pure voi qui?


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando dico amichevoli intendo che si è comunque sempre aperti al dialogo, anche se a volte si usano termini forti..... in fondo una discussione nasce da opinioni contrastanti e parlarne può sempre servire a capire quali siano le idee altrui, giuste o sbagliate che siano.
> E comunque non volevo incensare il forum, volevo solo significare che, e lo confermo, quando si chiude un forum, qualunque siano i motivi o le colpe, è una perdita di dialogo in una realtà in cui siamo così poco inclini a questo tipo di rapporto. Abbiamo in ogni famiglia un surrogato che lo sostituisce.... la TV, e poco conta che alcuni facciano vita sociale, escano e si incontrino, quello che intendo è il modus vivendi abituale. Facci caso, si parla tanto quando insorgono problemi: esistenziali, economici, di lavoro o.... di difficoltà di coppia (leggi tradimento o presunto tale).
> Comunque, sia come sia, il nostro forum è aperto a chiunque, e non importa da dove provenga....
> Bruja


 
Non era polemica Bru, ho fatto una battuta. Lieta di accogliere chi verrà a trovarci, e ribadisco, che mi spiace che si sia chiuso uno spazio virtuale.


ps=comunque ribadisco che i miei di "vaffa" sono "vaffa sentiti", lo sapete tutti che non sono in grado di continuare la conversazione con qualcuno. per le altre persone non ho problemi, si può dissentire su qualcosa ma quando ho davanti civiltà e umanità per me il dialogo può essere infinito.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Questo forum sta avendo la stessa funzione che aveva l'Australia qualche secolo fa... mica colpa dell'Australia per certo...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo forum sta avendo la stessa funzione che aveva l'Australia qualche secolo fa... mica colpa dell'Australia per certo...


vuoi forse dire che prima di noi eri una aborigena con il didgeridoo?


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo forum sta avendo la stessa funzione che aveva l'Australia qualche secolo fa... mica colpa dell'Australia per certo...


Carina questa Lettrice. speriamo di no vai.

Io personalmente ribadisco il "sono tutti benvenuti".. però mi chiedo francamente perchè abbiate chiuso un forum, quando continuate a cercarvi per insultarvi fra voi. Se proprio dev'essere fatto "lavate i panni sporchi in casa" si dice dalle mie parti, non vedo perchè continuare con le stesse cose cambiando semplicemente luogo.
a me personalmente basta una persona che fa interventi non costruttivi e provocatori, perciò: se lo scopo dell'arrivo di tanti è partecipare alla comunity di TNet, benvenuti di cuore, se è perchè avete questioni in sospeso e i "vaffanculo" reciproci scambiati di là non vi sono bastati, allora tanto benvenuti per me personalmente non lo sarete. 
niente di personale eh.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vuoi forse dire che prima di noi eri una aborigena con il didgeridoo?


 
No, ma siccome non capisci e l'unica cosa che vuoi fare e cercare di offendere.. e mi spiace dirti che non hai successo qui nel ruolo di stronza ufficiale, ruolo che hai ricoperto benissimo su un altro forum... mi limitero a sorridere della tua ignoranza


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Carina questa Lettrice. speriamo di no vai.
> 
> Io personalmente ribadisco il "sono tutti benvenuti".. però mi chiedo francamente perchè abbiate chiuso un forum, quando continuate a cercarvi per insultarvi fra voi. Se proprio dev'essere fatto "lavate i panni sporchi in casa" si dice dalle mie parti, non vedo perchè continuare con le stesse cose cambiando semplicemente luogo.
> a me personalmente basta una persona che fa interventi non costruttivi e provocatori, perciò: se lo scopo dell'arrivo di tanti è partecipare alla comunity di TNet, benvenuti di cuore, se è perchè avete questioni in sospeso e i "vaffanculo" reciproci scambiati di là non vi sono bastati, allora tanto benvenuti per me personalmente non lo sarete.
> niente di personale eh.


Concordo


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Carina questa Lettrice. speriamo di no vai.
> 
> Io personalmente ribadisco il "sono tutti benvenuti".. però mi chiedo francamente perchè abbiate chiuso un forum, quando continuate a cercarvi per insultarvi fra voi. Se proprio dev'essere fatto "lavate i panni sporchi in casa" si dice dalle mie parti, non vedo perchè continuare con le stesse cose cambiando semplicemente luogo.
> a me personalmente basta una persona che fa interventi non costruttivi e provocatori, perciò: se lo scopo dell'arrivo di tanti è partecipare alla comunity di TNet, benvenuti di cuore, se è perchè avete questioni in sospeso e i "vaffanculo" reciproci scambiati di là non vi sono bastati, allora tanto benvenuti per me personalmente non lo sarete.
> niente di personale eh.


otella, certo che anche tu, non per dire, ma sembri non fare altro che andare ingiro per il forum a cercare rogne. 
e va bene che qui approdano tutti con il vaporetto, ma ditelo se vi stiamo sui coglioni. ditelo apertamente...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, ma siccome non capisci e l'unica cosa che vuoi fare e cercare di offendere.. e mi spiace dirti che non hai successo qui nel ruolo di stronza ufficiale, ruolo che hai ricoperto benissimo su un altro forum... mi limitero a sorridere della tua ignoranza


ah.


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> otella, certo che anche tu, non per dire, ma sembri non fare altro che andare ingiro per il forum a cercare rogne.
> e va bene che qui approdano tutti con il vaporetto, ma ditelo se vi stiamo sui coglioni. ditelo apertamente...


 
io non vi conosco, come fate a starmi sui coglioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anna a me preme soltanto poter continuare a discutere nel luogo che ho scelto. Leggo questo post e noto, semplicemente, che molti dell'altro forum vengono qui e continuano a polemizzare su argomenti trattati di là... sono io che cerco rogne Anna? sicura sicura?
ribadisco, benvenuti a tutti coloro che vogliono partecipare e farci partecipi.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io non vi conosco, come fate a starmi sui coglioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, va bene, va bene...
il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento:
venite in pace perchè Otella soffre se litigate.
ho detto.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Busco...*

Ciao e bentrovato.
Ripeto mi spiace per la fine di Metropolis, comunque qui trovi la soòlita accoglienza che conosci, il forum è tranquillo, c'è ogni tanto qualche baruffa, ma si tratta di "fisiologia di assestamento", quindi cose più che superabili.
Poi come sempre i forum li fanno le persone che li frequentano e se loro cercano di essere "virtuose" tutto diventa più facile.
A rileggerti presto.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Beh..un  buscopanne ci vorrebbe qui dentro..ih..ih.ih.

anzi..quasi..quasi..ora faccio una cosa.


-continua-


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma guarda te chi c'è qui.
> Hola Bruja. Tutto bene? Sai...di là han chiuso e mi hanno sbattuto fuori. In realtà non è che ci andassi spesso..anzi..praticamente mai. Troppa spazzatura, nessuno puliva più tutto il marciume che c'era. Però, mannaggia..quando han detto che chiudevano..insomma..mi sono sentito un pò perso e mi son detto :" mò dove vado se ho voglia di scrivere o di leggere qualcosa?!".
> Beh...qui il nome è una garanzia..Quanti bei ricordi in quel forum..Mi sono registrato qui.
> Ogni tanto passerò...vi leggerò..e con piacere scriverò .
> ...


 
buscooooooooooooooo.. uè!!! io mi sono strasferita qui da un po' ma poi per essere coerente perchè dicono che non lo sono me ne sono andata pure da qua.. tu mi conosci bene busco mio elo sai che sono molto coerente ocn la mia coerenza. ho parlato irei sera con miky.. vi aspetto a casina mia per il mio compleanno... fai la lista dei cibi no che poi mi cimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    beso busco


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io non vi conosco, come fate a starmi sui coglioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cucciola.... hai i coglioni?


----------



## Bin (22 Settembre 2007)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> buscooooooooooooooo.. uè!!! io mi sono strasferita qui da un po' ma poi per essere coerente perchè dicono che non lo sono me ne sono andata pure da qua.. tu mi conosci bene busco mio elo sai che sono molto coerente ocn la mia coerenza. ho parlato irei sera con miky.. vi aspetto a casina mia per il mio compleanno... fai la lista dei cibi no che poi mi cimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se tu fossi coerente, non saresti ancora qui


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

*buon Di'*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Beh..un buscopanne ci vorrebbe qui dentro..ih..ih.ih.
> 
> anzi..quasi..quasi..ora faccio una cosa.
> 
> ...


 


rettiffico.



la cassetta del pronto soccorso completa.



( tatina, buscopann..e compagnia cantando...nulla di personale...in generale)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rettiffico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti io mi prendo un aulin


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Bin ha detto:


> se tu fossi coerente, non saresti ancora qui


se tu fossi intellligente ti faresti i sacchettini tuoi.
vuoi una siga rollata fresca fresca?


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rettiffico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vuoi una siga anche tu?


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che anche se discutiamo e non ce le mandiamo a dire, qui non esiste rancore o astio, al massimo un vaffa.... che è sempre amichevole.
> Comunque mi spiace per quel forum, non lo frequentavo da tempo, ma quando si chiude una comunità è sempre una voce che si spegne.
> Bruja


lo sai come la penso. il razzismo c'è ovunque e come vedi quando arrivo io nessuno gioca al risparmio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




resto del mio parere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





dipende dalle voci c'era troppo pattume.
spero che qui funzioni il servizio nettezza urbana  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho cominicato a fumare.. vuoi una siga?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> vuoi una siga anche tu?


 
Ciao tatina, la sto fumando, grazie.

come stai?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> senti io mi prendo un aulin


Pure io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   come insegna tua madre.

E pure un cane


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pure io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## tatitati (22 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao tatina, la sto fumando, grazie.
> 
> come stai?


 

tra il fumo... ma come ce la si fa a destreggiarsi tra i rivoli grigiastri? non sono una veterana del fumo...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Settembre 2007)

*presente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Perfect


.....dimmi.....


----------



## Old Otella82 (22 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, va bene, va bene...
> il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento:
> venite in pace perchè Otella soffre se litigate.
> ho detto.


Otella non soffre, Otella ha espresso un'opinione. ad Otella sembra una cretinata chiudere un posto per i troppi litigi e approdare in massa in un altro continuando a litigare.
è come se due conviventi andassero a casa del vicino a tirarsi la mobilia, perchè a casa propria hanno già rotto tutti i piatti. compreso il paragone?!
no?!
vabbè.. non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
a me non stai sulle balle perchè di te ho letto solo questi due interventi in questa discussione, temo tuttavia che a te basti molto, molto meno per saltare subito a conclusioni. contenta tu.. se ti sembra un'ideona.


ps= Lettrice, temo che la tua considerazione sull'Australia sia fin troppo giusta.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, va bene, va bene...
> il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento:
> venite in pace perchè Otella soffre se litigate.
> ho detto.


 
Augh!

Ma credo che il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento potrebbe senz'altro essere:

"Venite in pace perchè se no

*ROMPETE I COGLIONI! "*


[E' sempre stato detto che non vi è preclusione nè preconcetto per nessuno, ma chiaramente chi viene per sfogare solo rabbia e spandere veleno e creare un clima di tensione VOLUTAMENTE, se anche si accomoda alla porta, non sarà certo rimpianto!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Augh!
> 
> Ma credo che il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento potrebbe senz'altro essere:
> 
> ...


 
ahahahah... che gran filone che sei.


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Augh!
> 
> Ma credo che il nuovo manifesto del forum tradimento potrebbe senz'altro essere:
> 
> ...


 

IPSE DIXIT     

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Letty e Micio*

L'Aulin nel Nord America è stato ritirato dal commercio,. e mi pare anche in qualche paese europeo.....
Mi domando come funzionino certi parametri ....  in un posto è tossico e nell'altro no! Vuoi vedere che è una questione di latidudine!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'Aulin nel Nord America è stato ritirato dal commercio,. e mi pare anche in qualche paese europeo.....
> Mi domando come funzionino certi parametri .... in un posto è tossico e nell'altro no! Vuoi vedere che è una questione di latidudine!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'Aulin nel Nord America è stato ritirato dal commercio,. e mi pare anche in qualche paese europeo.....
> Mi domando come funzionino certi parametri .... in un posto è tossico e nell'altro no! Vuoi vedere che è una questione di latidudine!!
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho sentito... il fatto e' che in nord  america se per caso scoprissero che l'Aulin rallenta la crescita dei peli superflui, gli amanti delle ascelle natur farebbero cause per miliardi alla casa farmaceutica!!!

Con questo non difendo le case farmaceutiche..


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho sentito... il fatto e' che in nord america se per caso scoprissero che l'Aulin rallenta la crescita dei peli superflui, gli amanti delle ascelle natur farebbero cause per miliardi alla casa farmaceutica!!!
> 
> Con questo non difendo le case farmaceutiche..


E' ovvio, alla fine ogni farmaco è in sè un'aggressione chimica dell'organismo che si regge sul massimo beneficio e minimo rischio......  E' di quel rapporto che vorrei sapere di più perchè i "bugiardini" che mettono nella scatole sono fatti in ciclostile e servono solo a pararsi il coccige in caspo di incidenti, allergie o anafilassi.
Comunque per quel poco che ho saputo l'Aulin e comunque il suo principio attivo, ha una pesante ripercussione sul fegato, e una tantum può passare, ma c'è chi lo prende come normale antalgico senza alcuna moderazione.
Forse sapere che usato con disinvoltura è veramente pesante farebbe riflettere.
Un po' come il Voltaren e suoi affini..... è responsabile come farmaco delle emorraggie silenti più diffuse, soprattutto a livello gastrico. 
Bruja


----------



## Il portiere (in nero) (23 Settembre 2007)

Arsenico ha detto:


> Ma chi sei? Ma non ce l'hai una vita?


Ahahahah....chiedi a me se ho una vita? A me che intervengo qui così raramente proprio perché *IO una vita, ce l'ho* e solo quando devo comunicare notiziole...da condominio appunto.

E *TU*, ti sei additittura registrato! E dopo di te Buscopann, a quando ritrovare anche Mixo, Max966, Dio, Linguista, Alex, Ludovica, Riccio, Diana e tutta la _parrocchietta_ seguiti a ruota magari da altri loschi figuri? Proprio a sottilineare che senza un forum dove parlarvi addosso non ci sapete stare!

E di cosa vorresti parlare qui caro il mio _arZenico_? Di _tradimento_ ? 

Il mio compito, da buon portiere, è quello di far salire gli ascolti e come vedi ci riesco. Di fronte ad una notizia così banale (oggi chiudono aziende, negozi, imprese di continuo, cosa vuoi che sia la chiusura di un forum frequentato da 4 sfigati senza una vita) le risposte hanno fioccato.


----------



## Il portiere (in nero) (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma guarda te chi c'è qui.
> 
> 
> Arse e Tatina...pure voi qui?


Carino Buscopann che fa pure finta di non saperlo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E tra l'altro quei due (arse e tati) fanno pure finta di andare d'accordo quando su metropolis si scannavano...

E ora vado che oggi da buon portiere mi devo seguire tutte le partite, riposarmi, una sveltina con la moglie, il pokerino stasera con gli amici e a letto presto che domani alle 6 si attacca con le scale da lavare...


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*il portiere*



Il portiere (in nero) ha detto:


> Carino Buscopann che fa pure finta di non saperlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non conosco che rapporto ti leghi alle persone che hai nominato, persone che ho virtualmente frequentato in passato e per le quali non serve tu ci informi tanto dettagliatamente. 
Se sono qui per loro scelta o perchè vogliono trovare un luogo in cui ritrovarsi a causa della chiusura di Metropolis, non sarà certo questo forum a rifiutare accoglienza.  
Memore di come Metropolis sostituì a suo tempo il vecchio tradimento, e permise il riaggregarsi di molti nick che volevano continuare a rapportarsi, se sarà possibile ricambiare lo si farà con la massima disponibilità ed apertura.
Quello che conta è che non si venga qui per mantenere litigi, faide e querelles speciose.
Insomma tutti benvenuti e massima accoglienza, ma evitiamo il ritrovarsi per mantenere malumori.
Consiglio che con il secchio che servirà per lavare le scale, si incominci, finchè l'acqua è pulita, col sciacquarsi la bocca da qualunque veleno, malinteso o astio pregresso; alla fine la misura delle persone a cui appartengono i nick la danno i "comportamenti virtuali" dei nick.
Buona permanenza a tutti!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Io mi limito a richiamare .....IPSE DIXIT!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (in nero) ha detto:


> Carino Buscopann che fa pure finta di non saperlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E certo che non lo sapevo. Mi sono registrato tre giorni fa. Ho saputo dell'esistenza del forum solo grazie alla citazione di questo post su metropolis. Vedendo che c'era Bruja.. Vedendo poi il nome del forum..insomma..mi hanno chiuso il bar. Questo mi sembra carino.
Per il resto ti consiglio una tisana al tiglio..distende i nervi. Avevo abbandonato il forum precedente proprio per le polemiche quindi da qui sarebbe meglio tenerle alla larga.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E certo che non lo sapevo. Mi sono registrato tre giorni fa. Ho saputo dell'esistenza del forum solo grazie alla citazione di questo post su metropolis. Vedendo che c'era Bruja.. Vedendo poi il nome del forum..insomma..mi hanno chiuso il bar. Questo mi sembra carino.
> Per il resto ti consiglio una tisana al tiglio..distende i nervi. Avevo abbandonato il forum precedente proprio per le polemiche quindi da qui sarebbe meglio tenerle alla larga.
> 
> Buscopann


bruja?


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bruja?


Non toccarmi la Strega..che come ci litigo io non ci litiga nessun'altro!


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non toccarmi la Strega..che come ci litigo io non ci litiga nessun'altro!


e il vezzo di scrivere sempre il tuo nick alla fine di ogni post lo hai preso da lei?













bruja? ammiro.......


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

devo dirti busco che mi sembri il figlio di bruja e chen..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












chiedo già scusa a tutti e tre ok?


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Azz...non conosco Chen...Vuoi dire che per tutti questi anni non ho mai conosciuto mio padre?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann (no..il vizio...è innato...viene dal vecchio Forum di Tradimento dove lo facevano praticamente tutti)


----------



## sos (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ...  il figlio di bruja e chen


uh


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz...non conosco Chen...Vuoi dire che per tutti questi anni non ho mai conosciuto mio padre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ma alllora sei un veterano! non avevo capito, ma non è una novità.....


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

sos ha detto:


> uh


tu che fai? deli?


----------



## sos (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu che fai? deli?


e tu che fai, the bodyguard?


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

sos ha detto:


> e tu che fai, the bodyguard?


no, non c'ho nè il fisico e nemmanco la testa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








come da apposito avatar....


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

sos ha detto:


> e tu che fai, the bodyguard?


sos ma sei lo stesso nick di dol?
se lo fossi non ho scritto che deli per poi riferire lì ma nei confronti di bruja e di chen.....
mi è venuto in mente adesso che esiste una (mi pare donna) sos in dol. sei tu?


----------



## sos (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sos ma sei lo stesso nick di dol?
> se lo fossi non ho scritto che deli per poi riferire lì ma nei confronti di bruja e di chen.....
> mi è venuto in mente adesso che esiste una (mi pare donna) sos in dol. sei tu?


mai stato in DOL ... leggo ogni tanto questo forum. è troppo divertente guardarvi litigare rincorrendovi da un forum all'altro!! 
aspetto prossima puntata


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

sos ha detto:


> mai stato in DOL ... leggo ogni tanto questo forum. è troppo divertente guardarvi litigare rincorrendovi da un forum all'altro!!
> aspetto prossima puntata


ok se mi lasci indirizzo email ti avviso in diretta la prossima volta, se vuoi......


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok se mi lasci indirizzo email ti avviso in diretta la prossima volta, se vuoi......


 















fare felici ci rende felici!


----------



## Old Arsenico (24 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (in nero) ha detto:


> Ahahahah....chiedi a me se ho una vita? A me che intervengo qui così raramente proprio perché *IO una vita, ce l'ho* e solo quando devo comunicare notiziole...da condominio appunto.
> 
> E *TU*, ti sei additittura registrato! E dopo di te Buscopann, a quando ritrovare anche Mixo, Max966, Dio, Linguista, Alex, Ludovica, Riccio, Diana e tutta la _parrocchietta_ seguiti a ruota magari da altri loschi figuri? Proprio a sottilineare che senza un forum dove parlarvi addosso non ci sapete stare!
> 
> ...


Prima di dare fiato alla bocca bisognerebbe accendere il cervello, se lo si ha. Guarda la mia data di registrazione qui... 

Non so chi tu sia, nè mi interessa saperlo, ti voglio solo rassicurare: se mi sono registrato un anno fa e non ti sei neanche accorto che io fossi tra gli utenti, è proprio perchè, dopo un breve periodo iniziale, qua non ci ho più scritto. Ho scoperto questo topic perchè lo ha segnalato Max966 su metro poco prima che chiudesse, proprio per farci vedere quanto ridicola può rendersi una persona.

Rilassati quindi, non ho la minima voglia di invadere il tuo territorio virtuale, puoi dormire sogni tranquilli. Hai visto mai che la tua interessantissima vita pregna di soddisfazioni reali possa essere turbata dalla presenza di un povero sfigato virtuale che vive nella rete, non sia mai.


----------



## tatitati (24 Settembre 2007)

Il portiere (in nero) ha detto:


> Carino Buscopann che fa pure finta di non saperlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciccio.. io e arse non abbiamo mai litigato, anzi gli devo fare pure una collana  

	
	
		
		
	


	





collega il cervellino prima di scrivere.
per le scale che usi? il detergente alla mela? non confonderlo con lo spermicida nè?!?!?!


----------



## tatitati (24 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz...non conosco Chen...Vuoi dire che per tutti questi anni non ho mai conosciuto mio padre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non l'ho mai fatto


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non so di cosa si tratti, ma non mi pare una buona notizia.


Era il 18 settembre...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per consulti personalizzati, citofonare Lupa.


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Busco...*

Giusto per chiarire, e visto che si fanno illazioni, mater semper sicura est.... e siccome io ho la certezza matematica di aver avuto solo una figlia.... vedi un po' tu come puoi aggiustartela con @lex!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire, e visto che si fanno illazioni, mater semper sicura est.... e siccome io ho la certezza matematica di aver avuto solo una figlia.... vedi un po' tu come puoi aggiustartela con @lex!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voglio la prova del DNA  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Vecchio utente (8 Ottobre 2007)

*l'ho scoperto ora*

Peccato.


Ho letto che se la prendevano con il cazzeggio ma mi pare che non manchi in nessun forum: dove 



saranno andati tutti?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*vecchio utente*



Vecchio utente ha detto:


> Peccato.
> 
> 
> Ho letto che se la prendevano con il cazzeggio ma mi pare che non manchi in nessun forum: dove
> ...


Non abbioamo notizie, sappiamo solo di quelli che sono venuti qui.
Quanto al cazzeggio, è una normale attività in un forum, quel che conta è che non sia sbracato e non tolga spazio al dialogo ed alla discussione.
Qui mi pare sia tutto in regola.
Bruja


----------

